# Kiddie Pool Filter



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Has anyone used a small pool filter, 530gpm. 
Maybe not as main fitration, but as a gravel vac??
Got one really cheap.
BTW..have been lurking this site and am more than a little impressed,intimadated by the amount, quality of the posts :fish:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Welcome to C-F KaiserSousay !
First question, Is it new? The chemicals in a pool are NASTY, chlorine and such. So if you are positive it hasn't been used, as in "New in Box", most kiddie pool filters use a changable cartridge thats pleated paper and should be fine, but rinse it well first.
Now I have another question....
You posted 530gpm as in gallons per minute. Thats like 31,800 gph. How big of a tank are you planning to use it on?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry..my bad
First post nerves. Filter is brand new. Before I started to mess with fittings, hose, etc.
wanted to ask if it`s been tried, if so, to what result?
530gph not gpm..
55 gl tank
Still working on the id of my little buddies.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I watched a guy use a pool sand filter to polish his tanks. He had been using it for a while with no problems but as soon as I asked what would happen if a fish got in the way of the return stream of water, a fish swam into it and all the scales on that side of the fish exploded off. If you do this you want something to protect fish from being sucked in or hit with a water jet.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Going to do test run today..use a plastic tub in the garage.
Not sure what water flow, intake-outflow, will be like
Want to check noise level as well.
I have an old whole house water filter that miight get put in the return line, various
filter cartridges available.
ALSO..been looking into my little buddies family trees..All seem to be Malawi,Mbuna.
labidochromis caeruleus, had 3, only 1 left(sad story involving a mono sabe)
melanochromis auratus, 2
pseudotropheus crabro, 2
maylandia lombardoi, 5(2 are fry that are now large enough to play with the big boys)
5 bronze corys to help tidy up
1 blue gourami(hold out from that aforementioned mono sabe fiasco)
All in a 55g sitting next to tv in living room...spend more time eyeballing the tank than the tv.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Not to bad  
Not too much suction..Return won`t blast scales off, actually pretty gentle.
Will probably use it on weekly cleaning binges, a little noisy.
Will keep the 1 1/4 return, but want to try smaller suction line to make it easier to handle as a gravel vac :thumb:


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Hmmmm, talking to myself..bad sign.
Anyway, too much for a 55g...might work on larger tank, 250g and up :roll: 
It was cheap, worth a try..guess I`ll give it to my daughter to use in THE MOST WONDERFUL GRANDDAUGHTER in the worlds pool.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Too bad it didn't work as you thought, but at least you found a use for it after all!


----------



## mikmaze (Feb 6, 2006)

puttin the whole house filter on the return will deffinitely slow it down, try again and report back.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Hoosier Tank, mikmaze...thanx for your welcome and interest to my project.
Think am going to go with the diy sump-trickle filter route. Found(wallymart) container that fits right in one side of tank stand. Plastic shoe boxes, filter floss&pot scrubbers.
Just got tired of HOB types...think what I am building will be better for the guys anyway.
BTW..go far enough back in the posts and will find answers for most any question.
Thanx again!


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I use a pool filter on my 450 and 210 gal to polish about once a month. Works great on the larger tanks, but wouldn't want to run it too much as it clogs pretty quickly.


----------



## loogielv (Nov 10, 2008)

when you guys say polish...? you mean to just get the water extra clean or something?


----------

